# Any Apple User managed to get Back to my Mac working in Cyprus?



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

A bit of a long shot here...

I want to be able to connect to my Cyprus Mac from the UK. Are there any Mac users who have successfully got "Back to my Mac" to work?

I have "Back to my Mac" working just fine in the UK on via Netgear router, but the Cytanet supplied Speedtouch 585v6 router we are required to use just doesn't want to play. I tried to work out how to get the router to forward everything to a 2nd Netgear router, but I didn't manage to work it out in the time I had available.

I have the admin password but have a suspicion it may need a firmware update.

We're on Cytanet and despite the fact the router says that uPnP is enabled, Back to my Mac still won't connect. 

Anyone?

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Mark, 
I use a Mac and connected wirelessly via the cytanet speedtouch modem and a second router. However I haven't heard of 'Back to my Mac"

babsM


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*At Long Last*

We're on Cytanet and despite the fact the router says that uPnP is enabled, Back to my Mac still won't connect. 

Anyone?

Thanks,

Mark.[/QUOTE]

At Long Last my Macs are talking to my ' Mobile Me " - i-web is no probs ... i find that Firefox works better in Cyprus and a 'techy' reckons he can code my 3 G Modem with an MTN Sim Card .... He is trying next week !

A Problem i found before was our Mac Encryption ( 2 digits too long ? ) .. but after Puting Upgrades on i dont often get that now running 10.3 and having a Mac.com addy 

Good Luck - Mike
Mike


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Mike,



> At Long Last my Macs are talking to my ' Mobile Me " - i-web is no probs ...


Can you actually get the "Back to my Mac" feature of MobileMe to work? I have always had everything else, synced iDisk, Mail, Safari Bookmark syncing etc.



> i find that Firefox works better in Cyprus


I prefer Firefox myself, however the MobileMe support in Safari is so useful I'm back on Safari. The ability to Sync your bookmarks (and password with "1Password" software) means that I have the same Safari experience, links etc. on all my machines. If I add link it's on all my Macs and PCs in Safari.



> and a 'techy' reckons he can code my 3 G Modem with an MTN Sim Card .... He is trying next week !


I use the Cyta supplied Speedtouch 585 Router with an iMac, I took a Netgear router over to try and replace the Cyta one but I couldn't get it it to work with the peculiar configuration Cyta use. I'm sure the problem is with the Speedtouch's handling of routing requests. Where are you in Cyprus? If I need some local configuration help whilst I'm in the UK (like right now) would he be able to pop over? Is your "Techy" a pal who knows stuff? or is it his job?



> A Problem i found before was our Mac Encryption ( 2 digits too long ? ) .. but after Puting Upgrades on i dont often get that now running 10.3 and having a Mac.com addy


I'll give it another go next time I'm in Cyprus

Thanks for the info of your experiences,

Mark.


----------

